# Tarantula Barn



## NINTHANGLE (Jun 16, 2009)

Just a quick question, I've made an order with Tarantula Barn (B.Smithi, A.Versicolor, P,Cambridgei and B.Boehemi) Anyone else had much experience with Tarantula Barn with regards to order processing times? I'm not worried just can't wait to get my new additions! :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Haven't ordered from him yet, but I plan to order snails as soon as poss. He is a very busy guy, so if you don't hear anything, drop him an email. I think his phone number is in his sig on here too. if it's urgent, I'd guess he wouldn't mind you calling, since it's in his sig!


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

They have A. Versicolor slings? *runs over to check it out*

Yes they do


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I have never had a bad thing to say about Steve and his crew. They are always so helpful and willing to chat at shows. Also their stock is to a high quality.


----------



## Jennifer23 (Oct 7, 2008)

I Ordered from there. My order was a bit late getting posted but I got an extra couple of slings for free, who have all survived and are doing really well. Steve was very friendly when I messaged him


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

My order came through fine. Well packed and the scorps were fighting fit. I have heard a few people saying it takes afew days extra some times but that is not surprising if there are a lot of orders. I would recommend them


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

*goes to investigate* ;-P

They dont seem to have much left :S


----------



## NINTHANGLE (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for all of your helpful comments. :thumb: 
Turns out it was me being impatient, the T's are on their way due to land tomorrow! Can't wait! It's really addictive this Tarantula habit I've developed!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Oooh have fun tomorrow!

Don't know bout Ts though, I'm nore into things with shells and/or slime! So addictive...

:lol2:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have been on their website and cant seem to find any t's for sale, it is tarantulabarn.com isnt it ?

It doesnt seem to be that good :S


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

A lot of our stock has gone out over the last couple of weeks, over 300 parcels all told, we have loads on order and should be arriving over the next couple of weeks including French Guana, japan, the US and Australian species


----------



## NINTHANGLE (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool! Sounds like I'll be checking back on your site later! :2thumb:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes i will be taking a look too in a few weeks time to get a good idea of whats going to be available.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

tarantulabarn said:


> A lot of our stock has gone out over the last couple of weeks, over 300 parcels all told, we have loads on order and should be arriving over the next couple of weeks including French Guana, japan, the US and Australian species


 Do you have any macrothele gigas or sicarius hahni due in ?
Paul


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Tarantula barn are good. However they rarely have much in stock and their web form has a habit of messing up. I ordered off them about a year ago though so this may have changed. But their service and postage is excellent so i cant complain.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

tarantulabarn said:


> A lot of our stock has gone out over the last couple of weeks, over 300 parcels all told, we have loads on order and should be arriving over the next couple of weeks including French Guana, japan, the US and Australian species


Ooooo will definately be checking back. I wana order something to see what the Bug Nation gift thing is . Hows the Vinegaroons doing??


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

selina20 said:


> Ooooo will definately be checking back. I wana order something to see what the Bug Nation gift thing is . Hows the Vinegaroons doing??


 
i now have 17 gravid vinnys, cant wait:flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

tarantulabarn said:


> i now have 17 gravid vinnys, cant wait:flrt:


Hehehehe we will definately be getting some of these again. Lovely little critters. Post pics when they pop :flrt::flrt:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> I have been on their website and cant seem to find any t's for sale, it is tarantulabarn.com isnt it ?
> 
> It doesnt seem to be that good :S


I found that they have a lot on here in the classified that i have not seen on the site.


----------

